

The slow server flow chart - acl
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2014/07/31/the_slow_server_flow_chart

======
skeoh
"If your a visual person" <\- Just a small mistake in your copy.

I think you should put a bigger Call to Action at the bottom. This post is
good and the kind of person who reaches the bottom is going to be more likely
to subscribe to your service. You may be losing out on conversions by only
having a small link to your home page in the summary.

------
RZasadzinski
Great article! Very helpful. Thank you Scout for posting this. I've bookmarked
it for future server troubleshooting.

------
ConnorG
Great post. As someone working in APM right now this is a fantastic way to
explain to people how to understand web server metrics.

